# bleeding/spotting month after iui



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hi, i had iui 2 years ago, and a cpl of months after began bleeding after/during sex and spotting brown dishcharge mid cycle, i had it for about 5 months or so, didnt go to doctors as i thought it might have been after effects of drugs etc and stress. 
when i went to start my 2nd cycle chocolate cysts showed up on my scans. had lap and had loads of stuff removed etc. told things were ok so went ahead with iui cycle again, march/april time, which failed   but now since after my 1st period my boobs have been sooooo painful, (not normal for me usually)  and now mid cycle it started with pinky discharge going to brown nasty stuff.......... and now im getting red stuff. its not like a period, but its there, enough that i need to use a panty liner. sorry for tmi   but i really am quite worried the treatment could be causing my endo cysysts. anyone have any knowledge of this at all or can advise me, cant contact dr til monday    
many thanks
love and best wishes 
rosina xx


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Polly1 here 

Not too sure Rosina.
If the bleeding is related to sex, then your doctor may want to examine you to make sure you have no erosions on the cervix (quite common). 
My friend used to get bleeding mid cycle but this was on a regular basis. (may have something to do with a change in your cycle).
Best to see your doctor though, and get things sorted.
Hope things settle down


----------

